# Glass Lids



## JohnC (22 Aug 2015)

So...

Glass lids, what thickness have people leaned to in the past. My last couple of DIY ones were 6mm laminated safety glass, mainly because the ex had a cat that kept jumping on it and i wanted to make sure she wouldnt go through.

I think i could go thinner without the lamination. 

The glass is for a clearseal 90 with 45cm depth but i'm thinking two parts would be more manageable for removing for maintenance. 

Suggestions & experiences welcome.

Cheers,
John


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Aug 2015)

Mine are just 6mm float in two pieces for my 120x45 definitely cat proof and cheap


----------



## JohnC (22 Aug 2015)

OllieNZ said:


> Mine are just 6mm float in two pieces for my 120x45 definitely cat proof and cheap


----------



## nelly9 (23 Aug 2015)

Ollie, Are the pieces of glass supported on those metal hangers as the pic on photo bucket?? I am in the process of convincing Doris to let me get a new tank which will be open top !! I'm Telling her it's easy to cover as we have a naughty cat.





OllieNZ said:


> Mine are just 6mm float in two pieces for my 120x45 definitely cat proof and cheap


----------



## BigTom (23 Aug 2015)

6mm here too... cheap but sturdy enough that I'm not too worried about bashing them about.


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Aug 2015)

nelly9 said:


> Ollie, Are the pieces of glass supported on those metal hangers as the pic on photo bucket?? I am in the process of convincing Doris to let me get a new tank which will be open top !! I'm Telling her it's easy to cover as we have a naughty cat.


Is this what you are referring to? 

Then yes these are the brackets that hold the lid up


----------



## nelly9 (23 Aug 2015)

Yes Thats them, Thanks 





OllieNZ said:


> Is this what you are referring to?
> 
> Then yes these are the brackets that hold the lid up


----------



## JohnC (23 Aug 2015)

i;m busy nudging my metal worker lodger into making me some metal hooks. i'm so reluctant to pay ADA another 10 quid for 4.


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Aug 2015)

JohnC said:


> i;m busy nudging my metal worker lodger into making me some metal hooks. i'm so reluctant to pay ADA another 10 quid for 4.


I bought enough 1mm polished stainless strip on ebay to make 8 for a couple of quid.


----------



## nelly9 (23 Aug 2015)

OllieNZ said:


> I bought enough 1mm polished stainless strip on ebay to make 8 for a couple of quid.


Fancy knocking some more up ???


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Aug 2015)

OllieNZ said:


> I bought enough 1mm polished stainless strip on ebay to make 8 for a couple of quid.




Hi Have you a link. That's a great idea neat looking to


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Aug 2015)

nelly9 said:


> Fancy knocking some more up ???


While they do the trick they're not perfect by any means and I wouldn't feel comfortable making them for others due to imo a lack of consistency.  With the tools I have available I'd struggle to make them for thinner glass. They're pretty tough to get the bends consistent and took a bit of fettling to get a snug fit. Hand making them is fairly time consuming. They really need to be made on a press or drawn using a die for repeatability but neither method is suitable for one offs.


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Have you a link. That's a great idea neat looking to


Not any more sorry. Try searching for 0.9, 1.2 or 1.5mm thickness as these seem to be more common


----------



## flygja (28 Aug 2015)

T


OllieNZ said:


> Mine are just 6mm float in two pieces for my 120x45 definitely cat proof and cheap


That's really funny. 

I made a 5mm float glass cover for my 60cm tank once. One day I accidentally kicked it while maintaining the tank, shattering it and injuring my toe in the process. So I've gone acrylic. First went for 3mm acrylic, which bent so much that the lowest part touched the water. I'm using 5mm acrylic now which also bends, but only slightly.


----------

